# UK ..... Whereabouts in Leith Hill is this?



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anyone know whereabouts is this? Have not been able to find this ...

Freeride and Trail Riding @ Leith Hill - YouTube

From start - 1min 30secs ???

From 1min 35secs - 2mins 35secs ???

From 2mins 40secs - 3mins 20secs ???


----------



## twebeast (Mar 30, 2008)

that's all Redlands Woods (actual, not Redlands trails). 

It's the other side of Coldharbour and up the hill. I've heard various reports of most of the trails getting pulled down in 2011.. certainly there's been quite a bit of tension between trail building and the landowner there.

It's OK for something different, but the length of trails is generally short and they don't link brilliantly because they all spill off the same contours and the fire roads tend to cross the contours on long diagonals.. so pedal back up is just a bit long.

Saying that, there was some good challenging stuff there last time I ventured and if you're dieing of Winterfold/Pitch/Holmbury/Leith then it's one more place to explore and just across the road there's a good jumps spot too; so I'd give it 6/10.


----------

